# Any one like Farmville



## karenagain (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi any one like Farmville on ********? Im addicted and would love some new neighbours. If interested look me up karen wheating Yeovil on ** 

look forward to getting some new neighbours

Karen xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

You should join us in charter, think we have a thread for every application going on **    

I struggle to keep up with all these applications, need more hours in the day

xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I love Farmville - will pop down to Charter later to round up some new neighbours. I don't want to move the elephants in until I have a REALLY big farm to cope with them   and most of my friends are sensible and won't start playing. 

I tried to find you on ** Karen but not sure if the one that came up was the right one.


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Ive been playing farmville for some time now, level 31 so far.  Theres quite a few from my buddy group playing,lol... very addictive!

will try to find you on ********, Karen.. I'm on there as Kehlan sutai Inigan (Never use my real name on these things, lol)


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

I love Farmville too and am struggling for neighbours.  If you would like to add me I am Gail Green (apparently there is a few Gail Greens) so if you search in Glasgow I think i is the only one there, my pic is my little boy who has a grey t shirt on with little but loud written on it.  Hope to see some of you on there soon.

Gail x


----------

